# Athens Fall 2015 -- October 24th 2015, Athens GA



## 4Chan (Sep 20, 2015)

Hello everyone!

Thanks to the generous efforts of Katie Hull (cuberkid10) and Jacob Ambrose (Jaysammey777) in organising a venue and other things, we may be able to bring another competition to Georgia!

I will be delegating this competition and we're hoping that we can bring many many more competitions to the Southeast region!
Thanks to the generous assistance, effort, and funds of Ray Goslow (Torch), competitors will be using brand new speedstacks timers and displays!

CubingUSA: http://www.cubingusa.com/AthensFall2015/index.php
WCA: https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/c.php?i=AthensFall2015

Prizes are provided by The Cubicle!









*Registration Fee:* $15

*Main Events:*

2x2 (3 rounds)
3x3 (3 rounds)
4x4
5x5
Skewb
3x3 OH


*Tentative Events:*

Pyraminx
Megaminx


*Location: *
Cindy Rooker Fireside Lounge
Rooker Hall at the University of Georgia. 
385 River Rd, Athens, GA, 30602, USA


*Delegate:* Chris Tran
*Organizers:* Jacob Ambrose and Katie Hull


----------



## AlexMaass (Sep 20, 2015)

registration closed

1 person comp sounds fun


----------



## 4Chan (Sep 20, 2015)

Sorry, I'm still editing things!

Should be opened now!


----------



## b0ssGuy23 (Sep 20, 2015)

I have 2 questions.

1. Have you guys figured out the round advancements for 2 and 3?
2. Do you guys have the cutoffs?


----------



## 4Chan (Sep 20, 2015)




----------



## YouCubing (Sep 20, 2015)

Well, there's me getting left out of organizing. tfti
jk, super excited. My 5x5, Mega and OH times have improved greatly since my last comp with them (US Nats). And plllssssss can we have Pyra?


----------



## Torch (Sep 20, 2015)

Super cool! When will it be official on the WCA site?


----------



## 4Chan (Sep 20, 2015)

EDIT: IT'S ANNOUNCED ON WCA


----------



## Aussie (Sep 20, 2015)

Only four hours away and no 6x6..


----------



## willtri4 (Sep 20, 2015)

Maybe.


----------



## b0ssGuy23 (Sep 20, 2015)

Aussie said:


> Only four hours away and no 6x6..



Yeah, Aussie needs 6x6 in a competition or else he can't go.


----------



## ElectroCuberZZ (Sep 20, 2015)

Already signed up. Was going to go to Cubetoberfest but i wont need a hotel for this comp.


----------



## YouCubing (Sep 23, 2015)

Just signed up! But please... Make 5x5 soft 2:45...


----------



## DanpHan (Sep 24, 2015)

Probably going, but slim chance I'm going to ODU instead.


----------



## 4Chan (Sep 24, 2015)

Hey everyone!

Just wanted to let you know that there's been a change in venue.
The competition will instead be held at:

Cindy Rooker Fireside Lounge
Rooker Hall at the University of Georgia. 
385 River Rd, Athens, GA, 30602, USA

I've already sent a mass-email to everyone already registered, hope to see you there!

Also, REGISTRATION IS OVER 25% FULL!


----------



## ElectroCuberZZ (Sep 26, 2015)

What do you guys mean when it says 3x3 finals is going to be "Nationals Style"?


----------



## Torch (Sep 26, 2015)

ElectroCuberZZ said:


> What do you guys mean when it says 3x3 finals is going to be "Nationals Style"?



Presumably it will be 2 at a time just like at Nationals. Entrance music plz?


----------



## ElectroCuberZZ (Sep 26, 2015)

Thanks Ray. And yes pls let their be entrance music i wanna play John Cena's theme


----------



## YouCubing (Sep 26, 2015)

ElectroCuberZZ said:


> Thanks Ray. And yes pls let their be entrance music i wanna play John Cena's theme



If I get in (which I won't), I want to rickroll a bunch of people.
I average 28 ;-; forever alone


----------



## cuberkid10 (Sep 26, 2015)

Torch said:


> Presumably it will be 2 at a time just like at Nationals. Entrance music plz?



Yes, that is exactly what it is. Not sure about entrance music. We don't know if we have a PA and we don't want to go over on time.


----------



## b0ssGuy23 (Sep 26, 2015)

YouCubing said:


> I average 28 ;-;



You average 28 and get an official 25 average, lol.

Also, Anthony Brooks is coming! Yay!


----------



## YouCubing (Sep 29, 2015)

pls
2:45 soft for 5x5 and Mega


----------



## 4Chan (Oct 1, 2015)

Registration is now 2/3rds (66%) full!


----------



## 4Chan (Oct 6, 2015)

AND WE ARE FULL.

A very limited number of walkins will be available at registration. See everyone there!


----------



## YouCubing (Oct 6, 2015)

4Chan said:


> Only three spots left!



Thanks for this message, my dad hadn't registered yet


----------



## YouCubing (Oct 7, 2015)

#bandwagon
2x2: Pls, no explosions
3x3: Pls, no sup-30s
4x4: Sub-1:30 avg
5x5: PB single so that I can make cutoff ;-;
Pyra: Podium? 
Mega: Pls, make cutoff
Skubble: Get a notfail avg
OH: Make cutoff, it's not that hard, especially when I'm motivated


----------



## YouCubing (Oct 8, 2015)

PICKEMS HAVE CLOSED
PM me if you still want to enter.
Athens Fall 2015 Podiums Pick 'Em
So yeah. You get to choose a 1st, 2nd and 3rd for each event (including tentatives) along with 2 honorable mentions (4th and 5th).
You ALSO get to predict which 12 competitors will make it to 3x3 finals. I'm too cheap to give out prizes, but here are the rules:
For every 1st place you get right, you get 5 points.
For every 2nd place you get right, you get 4 points.
For every 3rd place you get right, you get 3 points.
For every podium you get right but in the wrong place, you get 1 point.
For every honorable mention that gets 4th or 5th, you get 1 point.
For every honorable mention that gets into podiums, you lose 2 points.
For every finalist you get right, you get 1 point.
Sorry for double post btw


----------



## cuberkid10 (Oct 8, 2015)

I just filled it out ^, although, there was no place to put my name...


----------



## YouCubing (Oct 8, 2015)

cuberkid10 said:


> I just filled it out ^, although, there was no place to put my name...



Thanks for the info, I'll try to change that


----------



## Kit Clement (Oct 8, 2015)

YouCubing said:


> http://goo.gl/forms/HcLXh329a7
> Athens Fall 2015 Podiums Pick 'Em
> So yeah. You get to choose a 1st, 2nd and 3rd for each event (including tentatives) along with 2 honorable mentions (4th and 5th).
> You ALSO get to predict which 12 competitors will make it to 3x3 finals. I'm too cheap to give out prizes, but here are the rules:
> ...



You know that Corey does this for every competition in the USA by the week of the competition, right?


----------



## YouCubing (Oct 8, 2015)

Kit Clement said:


> You know that Corey does this for every competition in the USA by the week of the competition, right?



Really? I never saw anything about Atlanta Open, Music City or Peach Sate.
Well, it's less work for him


----------



## Kit Clement (Oct 8, 2015)

YouCubing said:


> Really? I never saw anything about Atlanta Open, Music City or Peach Sate.



They don't all get posted to SS now that he does a cumulative week-to-week league on Facebook: https://www.facebook.com/groups/1415015708814235/


----------



## YouCubing (Oct 8, 2015)

Kit Clement said:


> They don't all get posted to SS now that he does as a cumulative week-to-week league on Facebook: https://www.facebook.com/groups/1415015708814235/



Oh well that explains it. I don't have Facebook :/


----------



## Jaysammey777 (Oct 9, 2015)

@YouCubing These always seem so trivial to me bc of the psych sheet and we know who all is participating in an event. Which also makes me curious as to how people do with the tentative events.


----------



## Kit Clement (Oct 9, 2015)

Jaysammey777 said:


> @YouCubing These always seem so trivial to me bc of the psych sheet and we know who all is participating in an event. Which also makes me curious as to how people do with the tentative events.



Areas that have a lot of long-time cubers have a lot of people that don't practice in an event anymore, so psych sheets don't necessarily reflect the current skill level.

Also, tentative events: http://www.cubingusa.com/AthensFall2015/psych.php?e=pyra 
http://www.cubingusa.com/AthensFall2015/psych.php?e=mega


----------



## cuberkid10 (Oct 9, 2015)

Jaysammey777 said:


> @YouCubing These always seem so trivial to me bc of the psych sheet and we know who all is participating in an event. Which also makes me curious as to how people do with the tentative events.


It would be easy to just put what the psych sheet says, but a few of these events have podiums with very close times (Pyraminx 1-4 are within less than a second of each other). This would be where it would take good guessing/predicting to get an accurate podium, because I think these could go any way. Also, people who have not completed in an event yet are not represented on the psych sheet, but may go on to take the podium.


----------



## Isaac Lai (Oct 9, 2015)

Kit Clement said:


> Areas that have a lot of long-time cubers have a lot of people that don't practice in an event anymore, so psych sheets don't necessarily reflect the current skill level.
> 
> Also, tentative events: http://www.cubingusa.com/AthensFall2015/psych.php?e=pyra
> http://www.cubingusa.com/AthensFall2015/psych.php?e=mega



Wait wut how did you do this? Do you do this for every pickem?


----------



## Kit Clement (Oct 9, 2015)

Isaac Lai said:


> Wait wut how did you do this? Do you do this for every pickem?



Yeah, just change the end of the URL. If I'm not sure what the exact name for an event is, I compare to URLs of the Nats psych sheets.


----------



## DesmondC (Oct 9, 2015)

Can you let me know if anyone drops out? I'd really like to compete. I've only done one so far and made the 2x2 cutoff. 

If anyone was at the Atlanta open, I was the little kid.  I was the only 6 year old there.


----------



## YouCubing (Oct 9, 2015)

DesmondC said:


> Can you let me know if anyone drops out? I'd really like to compete. I've only done one so far and made the 2x2 cutoff.
> 
> If anyone was at the Atlanta open, I was the little kid.  I was the only 6 year old there.



My dad *might* not be going, but he probably will. I'll keep you updated.


----------



## DesmondC (Oct 9, 2015)

YouCubing said:


> My dad *might* not be going, but he probably will. I'll keep you updated.



Thanks!!:tu


----------



## YouCubing (Oct 10, 2015)

Can someone warn Corey that I've already done the Pick 'Ems for this comp? It's oki if he still wants to do it tho, I won't stop him


----------



## Kit Clement (Oct 10, 2015)

YouCubing said:


> Can someone warn Corey that I've already done the Pick 'Ems for this comp? It's oki if he still wants to do it tho, I won't stop him



His pick'ems are part of a cumulative scoring league for US comps, so he'll do it regardless.


----------



## YouCubing (Oct 12, 2015)

Kit Clement said:


> His pick'ems are part of a cumulative scoring league for US comps, so he'll do it regardless.



Just so people know, I still would like submissions to the thingy even though Corey is also doing it; I only have 5 people.


----------



## b0ssGuy23 (Oct 14, 2015)

YouCubing said:


> Music City or Peach Sate.



lol spelling fail


----------



## YouCubing (Oct 14, 2015)

b0ssGuy23 said:


> lol spelling fail



Things only you would notice.


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Oct 14, 2015)

Kit Clement said:


> Areas that have a lot of long-time cubers have a lot of people that don't practice in an event anymore, so psych sheets don't necessarily reflect the current skill level.
> 
> Also, tentative events: http://www.cubingusa.com/AthensFall2015/psych.php?e=pyra
> http://www.cubingusa.com/AthensFall2015/psych.php?e=mega



Geez I should have thought of that! I've always wondered whether you could look at it for tentative events.


----------



## YouCubing (Oct 17, 2015)

OMGOMGOMG ONE WEEK [email protected][email protected][email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected][email protected]@@[email protected]@[email protected]!!!!!1
Pickem results will close the day before the comp, sooooo if you want in, do it soon :3


----------



## b0ssGuy23 (Oct 18, 2015)

1 week left! I'm hyped! 

When will Cubecomps be up for this? Also, if this competition goes well, will you consider organizing another one?


----------



## cuberkid10 (Oct 18, 2015)

b0ssGuy23 said:


> Also, if this competition goes well, will you consider organizing another one?


If you mean Jacob and I, then most likely, yes!


----------



## 4Chan (Oct 18, 2015)

b0ssGuy23 said:


> When will Cubecomps be up for this?



It'll be up soon.
Definitely before the competition day for sure.


----------



## b0ssGuy23 (Oct 18, 2015)

cuberkid10 said:


> If you mean Jacob and I, then most likely, yes!



Yes, I should have been more specific.


----------



## YouCubing (Oct 18, 2015)

Been practicing a lot for this comp


----------



## 4Chan (Oct 18, 2015)

Goal: No serious incidents, everything is 30 minutes ahead of schedule, and everyone's happy.

THERES A SURPRISE PLANNED, DONT LEAVE EARLY.


----------



## chtiger (Oct 18, 2015)

Anybody going to this comp want to trade a 3x3 for a 4x4? This is the 4x4 I bought
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00WU3C0OO (Yuxin Zhisheng Kylin)
I thought this cube would help my 4x4 a lot, but the main problem is I just suck at 4x4, so I don't need 2 cubes.
I'm wanting to add a 3x3 for MBLD, so just looking for anything decent.


----------



## YouCubing (Oct 18, 2015)

4Chan said:


> Goal: No serious incidents, everything is 30 minutes ahead of schedule, and everyone's happy.
> 
> THERES A SURPRISE PLANNED, DONT LEAVE EARLY.


The best kind of prize is a sur-prize!
Pllssssss 2:45 5x5 cutoff if ahead of schedule ;-;


----------



## b0ssGuy23 (Oct 19, 2015)

If anyone is interested, I'm going to be selling cubes at this competition to gain money. These puzzles are used by me, and lubed to my preference. The puzzles have a description, so you know what to expect. 

- MoYu LingPo (Super Fast, pretty dirty inside. I haven't cleaned it out in forever) 
- MoYu AoLong v2 (Slow and Stable) 
- SS 4x4 v5 (White, Loose, and Fast) 

If you are interested in some of my other cubes, I'm happy to take your offer into consideration, however these are the ones that I'm looking to get rid of.


----------



## YouCubing (Oct 19, 2015)

b0ssGuy23 said:


> If anyone is interested, I'm going to be selling cubes at this competition to gain money. These puzzles are used by me, and lubed to my preference. The puzzles have a description, so you know what to expect.
> 
> - MoYu LingPo (Super Fast, pretty dirty inside. I haven't cleaned it out in forever)
> - MoYu AoLong v2 (Slow and Stable)
> ...



I'll take your Yuxin 4x4 for like 14. or 15. Deal?
(you kind of said to me that it was for sale )


----------



## b0ssGuy23 (Oct 19, 2015)

YouCubing said:


> I'll take your Yuxin 4x4 for like 14. or 15. Deal?



Really? I don't remember saying it was for sale. anyway, I'll sell it for 15 or 16. 1


----------



## b0ssGuy23 (Oct 21, 2015)

I already posted goals, but it was a bit too early, and my goals have changed. Also, I wanted to bump this thread, since this is happening in a few days. 

2x2: Second Round, MAYBE finals
3x3: Second Round, Sub 20 Average
4x4: Sub 1:25 Average, Sub-Noah Single 
OH: Make Cutoff
Pyraminx: I recently switched to L4E, and my times have reduced greatly. Sub 10 Average
Skewb: PLZ SUB 10 AVG ;-;


----------



## DanpHan (Oct 21, 2015)

Goals, because why not? :3

2x2: Sub-2.5 average, I guess? Don't care that much.
3x3: Sub-Pavan average (probably not happening, but I can dream ;_; ), sub-7 single (also unlikely)
4x4: Sub-37 average
5x5: Sub-1:10 average (haven't practiced much, so unlikely)
OH: Beat Clark, if he goes :3 (please go, Clark ;_; )
Skewb: I might not even take it seriously, skewbin' sidewayzzzzz

Mega: Sub-1:08 average?
Pyra: Sub-6 average


----------



## cuberkid10 (Oct 21, 2015)

2x2: Sub-3 average (Probably not happening, I haven't done 2x2 seriously in a while)
3x3: Sub-9 single, sub-10.57 average. Sub-10 probably not happening, but I can dream right?
4x4: Sub-40 single, sub-43 average. 
5x5: Sub-1:30 single, sub-1:38 average. 
Pyraminx: Sub-6 average, closer to 5.5 hopefully. 
Skewb: Sub-7 average (Really depends on scrambles). Beat Ray. 
OH: Sub-22 single, sub-26 average (I really hate OH and don't really practice)
Megaminx: LOL, I hate Megaminx. Sub-1:40 single, sub-1:45 average. (I averaged over 2:00 a few days ago. Amazing what a decent Megaminx can do).

Help run a smooth competition. Like Jiffy.


----------



## Torch (Oct 21, 2015)

Goals: 
2x2: Don't care
3x3: sub-10 single, sub-12 average
4x4: Don't care
OH: Sub-23 single, sub-26 average
Skewb: sub-6 single, PB average
Pyra: PB average


----------



## Jaysammey777 (Oct 21, 2015)

We doing goals?
2x2: lol
3x3: loler
OH: lolest
4x4: sub-1 avg
5x5: sub-2 avg again..
Skewb: maybe compete, if not it okay
Pyra: sub-good
Mega: sub1:20 single, 1:25 avg plz.


----------



## YouCubing (Oct 22, 2015)

Goals 2:
Pyra Podium Pyra GAR Pyra sub-6 avg Pyra sub-5 single Pyra be awesome Pyra don't fail Pyra don't be like Music City Pyra maybe 1st place idk Pyra


----------



## SirWaffle (Oct 22, 2015)

Oh yeah i am going to this. Well goals

Dont get lost on Campus 

Yeah that's all i got, last comp i got lost for an hour really dont want a repeat xD


----------



## YouCubing (Oct 22, 2015)

Pickems close tomorrow, so basically do it now if you're going to do it at all

e: Pickems have closed, only 5 people registered ;-;
PM me if you really want to enter, and I'll send you the link


----------



## SirWaffle (Oct 23, 2015)

anyone else in country inn and suites and.wanna hang out?


----------



## b0ssGuy23 (Oct 24, 2015)

It's tomorrow! All aboard the hype train, may I grab the passengers tickets?


----------



## YouCubing (Oct 24, 2015)

Psshhhh, amateur. I was on the hype train last week.
gogogogo GAR Pyra average


----------



## Torch (Oct 25, 2015)

Torch said:


> Goals:
> 2x2: Don't care
> 3x3: sub-10 single, sub-12 average
> 4x4: Don't care
> ...



2x2: PB single and average (2.60 and 3.70)
3x3: Nope but PB single and average (10.65 and 12.15)
4x4: Sub-1 average! (58.79)
OH: PB single and average (20.91 and 22.98)
Skewb: Nope
Pyra: Nope

Quite happy with my results, especially since I didn't fail finals.


----------



## YouCubing (Oct 25, 2015)

gogogo no pyra podium 
2x2r1: loooooooool 32 and 2 3s
2x2r2: like a 5 avg so good
3x3r1: OMGOMG like 2 sub-20sssss
3x3r2: OMGOMG like 3 sub-20sssss
4x4: 
5x5: k
Mega: PB single/avg 
Pyra: no GAR 
OH: Missed cutoff, got a DNF (that would have been about 35 if I hadn't messed up an Rb-perm  )
Skewb: Amazing 1st round, awful 2nd round (why was there even a 2nd round anyway? xD)


----------



## YouCubing (Oct 25, 2015)

So pickems:
1st: Jacob Ambrose, 77 pts.
2nd: Noah Joiner (me), 63 pts.
3rd: Katie Hull, 55 pts.
4th: Daniel Wannamaker, 54 pts.
5th: Ty Fazenbaker, 30 pts.
Most incorrectly predicted finalist: Chris Tran, 3/5
Most predictable podium: Megaminx, 53 pts.
Least predictable podium: Skewb, 9 pts.
gj Jacob for predicting that Daniel would beat Anthony :3


----------



## Jaysammey777 (Oct 25, 2015)

*Thank you all!*

Thank you all for coming to today's event! It was truely a lot of fun and I am so excited that everything went way better than expected and just went by really great.

Thank you to all that stayed until the end of the competition, I hope that you enjoyed the little surprise at the end!

Thank you to Anthony Brooks for helping us push to have multiple finals with the amount of time we had left over, I'm so happy that we were able to look ahead of time and be able to plan those. Even though, like in the case of megaminx, where ever ranking was kept the exact same, the second round allowed each and every person in mega to obtain a pb in single, average, or both. Which I think is more rewarding than beating each other. And I'm sure that many other people were able to pb in some of the other extra rounds too 

Thank you to each person that helped judge, run, and scramble when we needed it, this may seem like such a small task but just having more and more compeitors judge provides them with great opportunities to help increase their own cubing experiences, as well as make things run smooth!

Thank you to all the staff that were able to come in at the pinch of times, and although not everything was correctly planned you guys were the ones that helped us stay on track and make it all work!

Thank you to Cari Goslow for taking the score taker position. This really meant a lot to me, and everyone else that you were so kind to step up and do this. Thank you very much!

Thank you to Chris Tran for delegating! Truely a wonderful person with many great ideas that we were so happy to implement and take part of. As well for delegating in GA no .

Thank you to Katie Hull! I am so glad that I was not on this journey alone. Having you as a companion throughout this entire process has really been extreamly rewarding. We times seemed down and hard You were always the one to put a positive spin on things. I am so happy that we were able to come together to make this event happen. Today was a very fun day and I'm happy to say that nothing went wrong and that we will be able to do something like this and even better in the future! You rock!


----------



## ElectroCuberZZ (Oct 25, 2015)

Did anybody find a black plastic moyu skewb with stock stickers? I know it was in my bag when I was finished with skewb finals.


----------



## SirWaffle (Oct 25, 2015)

Great comp thanks to Katie and Jacob for organizing and to Chris Tran for delegating! Honestly one of the best comps i have been to yet!


----------



## YouCubing (Oct 25, 2015)

YouCubing said:


> So pickems:
> 1st: Jacob Ambrose, 77 pts.
> 2nd: Noah Joiner (me), 63 pts.
> 3rd: Katie Hull, 55 pts.
> ...



Spreadsheet for predictions yay https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...GzBjQK0gqNf9r2YIrIDQcjYdkU/edit#gid=114953844
Thanks for comp, pls no unlucky Pyra scrambles next time COUGHCogughOCUGH11secondsolveCougghCougghhhh


----------



## Jaysammey777 (Oct 25, 2015)

YouCubing said:


> Spreadsheet for predictions yay https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...GzBjQK0gqNf9r2YIrIDQcjYdkU/edit#gid=114953844
> Thanks for comp, pls no unlucky Pyra scrambles next time COUGHCogughOCUGH11secondsolveCougghCougghhhh



You need permission to access that file.


----------



## YouCubing (Oct 25, 2015)

Jaysammey777 said:


> You need permission to access that file.



oops sorry
should be fixed now
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...GzBjQK0gqNf9r2YIrIDQcjYdkU/edit#gid=114953844


----------



## b0ssGuy23 (Oct 25, 2015)

Anyone know when the results are coming out?


----------



## DanpHan (Oct 25, 2015)

DanpHan said:


> Goals, because why not? :3
> 
> 2x2: Sub-2.5 average, I guess? Don't care that much.
> 3x3: Sub-Pavan average (probably not happening, but I can dream ;_; ), sub-7 single (also unlikely)
> ...



2x2: lol I thought I would never beat that average
3x3: I mean, I did pretty well, guess I can't really complain too much ^_^ (but I'm going to anyway, freakin' Pavan ;_; )
4x4: ayyy lmao
5x5: Can't really complain about that one, solid average ^_^
OH: I honestly wish I didn't beat Clark, I feel really bad that he didn't podium ;_;
Skewb: I have no words for this one, it was beautiful :')
Mega: Barely 
Pyra: +2 cost me first place  but not that big of a deal

Had a great time! Thanks to Katie and Jacob for organizing (lol Jacob, that 3x3 podium guess, you got lucky XD), and Chris for delegating (is that a word?)


----------



## cuberkid10 (Oct 25, 2015)

cuberkid10 said:


> 2x2: Sub-3 average (Probably not happening, I haven't done 2x2 seriously in a while)
> 3x3: Sub-9 single, sub-10.57 average. Sub-10 probably not happening, but I can dream right?
> 4x4: Sub-40 single, sub-43 average.
> 5x5: Sub-1:30 single, sub-1:38 average.
> ...



2x2: FINALLY A SUB-3 AVERAGE.. by .01. 
3x3:  
4x4: I'm so happy about the single and average. 4/5 solves had OLL parity, including the 37 and 39 
5x5: Should have had a sub-1:30 single, but foot cramps and N-perm. 
Pyraminx: Eh. 2nd solve should have been sub-4, but I suck. 
Skewb: I hate Skewb. 
OH: Crap average, but sub-20 single!
Megamix: Holy crap 1:27 average and 1:17 single. My actual PB single is 1:16.00. And last week in the weekly comp, I got a 2:10 average lol. 

This competition went so smoothly, I'm amazed. Thanks to Jacob and Chris for being awesome organizers/delegates. We worked great together! Can't wait to do this again sometime! And thanks to staff and everyone who helped judge, run, scramble etc. It would not have gone so well without you guys.  By far my favorite competition. 

In other news, I have a huge bruise on my shin from sitting like a pro. But it was worth it.

I also have updated the GA records sheet (signature) with the results from this competition!


----------



## DanpHan (Oct 25, 2015)

cuberkid10 said:


> In other news, I have a huge bruise on my shin from sitting like a pro.
> 
> I also have updated the GA records sheet (signature) with the results from this competition!



God I read that first sentence so wrong -_-

But the reason I'm actually typing this: isn't David from Georgia?


----------



## cuberkid10 (Oct 25, 2015)

DanpHan said:


> God I read that first sentence so wrong -_-
> 
> But the reason I'm actually typing this: isn't David from Georgia?



99.9999% sure he's from Tennessee.


----------



## b0ssGuy23 (Oct 25, 2015)

b0ssGuy23 said:


> I already posted goals, but it was a bit too early, and my goals have changed. Also, I wanted to bump this thread, since this is happening in a few days.
> 
> 2x2: Second Round, MAYBE finals
> 3x3: Second Round, Sub 20 Average
> ...



2x2: yay and no
3x3: 17 average and 14 single 0_o
4x4: 1:22 average! ehhhhhhh
Skewb: FML ;-;
Pyraminx: *says in southern accent* barely 
OH: I officially hate Ra Perms and V Perms. 

Pretty decent  Couldn't stay for the "surprise", but excellent competition nonetheless.


----------



## DanpHan (Oct 25, 2015)

cuberkid10 said:


> 99.9999% sure he's from Tennessee.



Oh, just looked it up, sorry I'm stupid -_-


----------



## SirWaffle (Oct 26, 2015)

DanpHan said:


> Oh, just looked it up, sorry I'm stupid -_-


Hey daniel please dont forget to email the video of my megaminx single! Here's my email in case you forgot [email protected]


----------



## DanpHan (Oct 26, 2015)

SirWaffle said:


> Hey daniel please dont forget to email the video of my megaminx single! Here's my email in case you forgot [email protected]



Oh I didn't forget, just been tired, sorry! I'll get around to it soon.


----------



## Jaysammey777 (Oct 26, 2015)

Jaysammey777 said:


> We doing goals?
> 2x2: lol
> 3x3: loler
> OH: lolest
> ...



2x2: +2
3x3: +2
Oh: made cutoff 
4x4: 1:00.40, next time
5x5: yup
Skewb: pb I think?
Pyra: 
Mega: 1:12 single 1:21 avg, not going to complain!

Competition did not catch on fire


----------



## cuberkid10 (Oct 26, 2015)

Jaysammey777 said:


> Competition did not catch on fire



But this competition was fireeeeee


----------



## 4Chan (Oct 26, 2015)

cuberkid10 said:


> But this competition was fireeeeee



It was legendary! Y'all were incredible organisers!





b0ssGuy23 said:


> Anyone know when the results are coming out?



I'm still checking data against the score cards. There were A LOT of score cards.
Since after all, we ended up doing both tentative events AND added 3 additional rounds that weren't originally scheduled.

I've got a meeting and a paper tomorrow, so I'll probably finish and submit everything to results Wednesday or Thursday.


----------



## b0ssGuy23 (Oct 26, 2015)

4Chan said:


> It was legendary! Y'all were incredible organisers!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Maybe you guys can organize a COUGH COUGH supercomp COUGH COUGH

Cool, I'll be on the lookout


----------



## 4Chan (Oct 26, 2015)

I don't want to hold a "supercomp", because of the following reasons:

1. Initial investment into securing a large venue for multiple days isn't just a few hundred dollars, it's at least $1,000+. 
2. We don't have enough experienced staff like the midwest, northeast, west coast, etc.
3. It's a a logistical pain, which generally isn't that fun for organisers. Atlanta Open in particular was tough because of the competitor to staff ratio. That's not happening again anytime soon without some changes, the next few competitions are probably going to have <100 competitor limits.

However, Katie and Jacob are planning something really cool really soon. Really soon!


----------



## b0ssGuy23 (Oct 27, 2015)

4Chan said:


> I don't want to hold a "supercomp", because of the following reasons:
> 
> 1. Initial investment into securing a large venue for multiple days isn't just a few hundred dollars, it's at least $1,000+.
> 2. We don't have enough experienced staff like the midwest, northeast, west coast, etc.
> ...



Just a thought


----------



## YouCubing (Oct 27, 2015)

4Chan said:


> However, Katie and Jacob are planning something really cool really soon. Really soon!


yayyyyyyyy so hype much comp wow


----------

